# My New Turner DHR!



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

After years of riding the beloved Weyless 67 I decided it was time to move on to something a little more boss.

I sold the Weyless 67 that has treated me so well for so many seasons to a friend and picked up this smokin' 2006 Turner DHR drilled with Fox DHX 5.0 Remote Resivor. It's a medium in white, and pretty much owns. Scored a sweet package too, got a complete 2006 DHR, but I also got another rear triangle, another linkage, 2 extra deralliur hangers and some extra hardware. I'm super stoked about it!

Here's what I'm building it with:

Frame: 2006 Turner DHR Medium
Fork: 2008 Marzocchi 888 SL ATA
Wheels: Azonic Outlaws
Brakes: Juicy Codes
Drivetrain: SRAM X.9
Chainguide: e13 LG1 with Taco
Cranks: Holzfeller OCT
Seatpost: Thomson
Saddle: Roadie Saddle
Handlebars: ?
Stem: Integrated
Pedals: ?
Tires: ?
Grips: ODI Ruffian

This thread would pretty much suck without pictures:

































What do you guys think?


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

I need that camera logo next to my thread.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

Very cool, congrats. DHR's are awsome bikes and they look so HAWT in white. Juiced for you :thumbsup:


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

i like the square tubing better then the new round stuff


----------



## ich_dh (Jan 19, 2007)

i want that frame sooooooooooooooooo bad:nonod:


----------



## NoManerz (Feb 10, 2006)

send that dhx to push while the bike is being built.


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> This thread would pretty much suck without pictures:


as would all threads.
sweet bike though


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

NoManerz said:


> send that dhx to push while the bike is being built.


What exactly would this accomplish?


----------



## NoManerz (Feb 10, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> What exactly would this accomplish?


It turns an already pretty good feeling shock into pure butter. I think it's a close match to what the double barrel feels like.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

NoManerz said:


> It turns an already pretty good feeling shock into pure butter. I think it's a close match to what the double barrel feels like.


Very interesting, I'll look into it, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## kona4lyf (Sep 24, 2007)

*nice rig*

m8,hope to see some pics as the build progresses or has finished:thumbsup: ,hope she all go"s together smoothly:thumbsup:


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

nice bike


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

sickness, keep us updated with pics when it gets built


----------



## P-Funk (Jan 16, 2004)

I've always been very partial to this version of the DHR. I would've bought one had they made them in a bigger size for my tall @ss.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

nice bike... DHR's look sick!!!


----------



## gruczniak (Jun 22, 2005)

Thats really nice frame. 
This year looks better than current (round tubing);.


----------



## AW_ (Jan 3, 2006)

You went from a Weyless to a DHR? Holy crap. You are going to freak out the first time you get to ride that thing. Nice move.


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

I would mount that resi somewhere else.. The minute you go down hard on the right in a rock garden... bye bye shock


----------



## GnaR9 (Jul 7, 2007)

drakan said:


> I would mount that resi somewhere else.. The minute you go down hard on the right in a rock garden... bye bye shock


Never seen it happen, and here in SD and Socal in general, everyone and their mom rides an 06 or pre-06 DHR. I wouldn't worry the least bit about it.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I'd imagine pedals would hit the ground before the resi does. If you're concerned, it looks like you can mount it between the TT and the DT, near those cable guides.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

drakan said:


> I would mount that resi somewhere else.. The minute you go down hard on the right in a rock garden... bye bye shock


Uhh, no way. I've never seen that happen, and I think bars, or pedals would make some contact way before the resi on your shock.

Sweet bike man. Hopefully you get it built up soon.


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

ahhhh ya bastid!
Lookin great. I am super stoked on the pre 07 DHRs right now. Would love to ride a drilled one for a bit.


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

I agree than the older (06) dhr's look so much better than the new one, but I think the almost 2 pound weight savings and better geometry outweigh the not so great looks.


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

haromtnbiker said:


> I agree than the older (06) dhr's look so much better than the new one, but I think the almost 2 pound weight savings and better geometry outweigh the not so great looks.


Boone: Yeah. after i drilled my bike it felt way better for me. the only place it suffers i think is obviously on flatter courses, and it corners where you have to slow down into them super hard and its harder to put the weight over the front in those kind of corners on the bike. definitely a worthy upgrade though.

i'd rather have the '07 though. just cause its 2 lbs lighter has slightly improved geometry. (probably rather have my drilled geo though) and it doesn't need a remote resi!


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

Matt: true dat man! I would love to have the geo of the drilled pre 07/08 and weight of the the 08  After riding a bike with a REALLY low BB, I have come to see the added advantages. I think mine is a tad too low for big rock gardens but still would like something aroun 14" (I'm at 13.5)

If you could get the pre 07 with a 40 at 7" do you think this might help? Or what about some 0 stack headsets, flat bars and such? Would this help you get the front down a little more?


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

boone said:


> Matt: true dat man! I would love to have the geo of the drilled pre 07/08 and weight of the the 08  After riding a bike with a REALLY low BB, I have come to see the added advantages. I think mine is a tad too low for big rock gardens but still would like something aroun 14" (I'm at 13.5)
> 
> If you could get the pre 07 with a 40 at 7" do you think this might help? Or what about some 0 stack headsets, flat bars and such? Would this help you get the front down a little more?


Yeah that would be soo sick. I haven't had any time on the new DHR but from what it looks like they didn't change it as much as I would have liked in terms of geo. I love low BB's even in rockgardens man. corner on rails!

Hmm, I'm not sure. Right now I've got a slammed 06 team converted to WC. Its as low in the crowns as I can go. Funn Full on 30mm rise bars, an FSA 1.5 headset reduced to 1 1/8 or whatever (pretty low profile actually). One spacer under the crown to avoid contacting the headtube with my drop crown so that makes my bars a little higher than they would be without it. I'm sure having flat bars, and that stuff would help keep the front end down. I'm not sure what the a to c of the 40 is compared to the Boxxer, but probably shorter?

Its not a huge problem for me, because one of the things I wanted from my bike after coming off my SWD was a slacker headangle. I felt really sketchy going down steeper stuff on the Turner afterwards, but after I drilled it, it was perfect, both in BB height, and the slacker headangle. The only place I can notice it, is in corners where you have to stop and slow down really quick, and go through. Its a bit more sluggish than the undrilled version, but overall, its worth it IMO, and I'm sure that a lower A-C fork, flat bars, etc would help with that.

PS- Predrilled, my BB sat at just over 14.5", with 2.5 Minions and the same fork (boxxer). Now, with 2.7 Minion and 2.7 Mobster (too cheap to pass up) and everything else the same, it sits at just over 13.5". I drilled about 8-9mm back I believe. Its pretty sweet right now. Weighs 39.34 pounds and it will get a little eency bit lighter with 2.5 tires, UST though since ive got hood tubeless.

cheers


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

nice bike.

also is running an intergrated stem much better than a standard bolt on,for example lighter stiifer.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

nice....


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Wouldn't your leg hit the rar rebound thing with the hose?


----------



## AW_ (Jan 3, 2006)

DJskeet said:


> Wouldn't your leg hit the rar rebound thing with the hose?


The reservoir is fine where it's at. You aren't going to hit your leg on it, and you'd have to be in the midst of some really bad luck to damage it in a crash. It sticks out about as much as a front derailleur.

Besides, this bike is designed strictly for downhill courses with left hand corners only and no pedaling so it's not like your legs would ever come near it nor would it ever touch the ground in a crash.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

AW_ said:


> The reservoir is fine where it's at. You aren't going to hit your leg on it, and you'd have to be in the midst of some really bad luck to damage it in a crash. It sticks out about as much as a front derailleur.
> 
> Besides, this bike is designed strictly for downhill courses with left hand corners only and no pedaling so it's not like your legs would ever come near it nor would it ever touch the ground in a crash.


And I am programmed to never ever fall, only rip it up like a true gangsta.


----------



## tomyboy (Feb 11, 2004)

lets see a full build soon!


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Got started on my build! It's going to be a while though...

2007 Marzocchi 888 SL ATA
TruVativ Howizter Team Bottom Bracket
SDG I-Beam Seatpost
:thumbsup:


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

looks sweet. 

i remember it took me forever to start building my V10, i had the frame laying in my room for like 2.5 months.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

God, that bike is so badass.

If only the Marzocchi sticker was blue. A white, black, with hint of blue color scheme...mmm!

Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

absolute orgy 


bye weyless hello dhrrrr:thumbsup:


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

Although a long way from done its pretty damn sick already. It isn't possible for the finished product to be anything but sick with what you have so far.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Very nice, you gonna stick with a black/white color setup?


----------



## NoManerz (Feb 10, 2006)

I bet that frame would look nice with no stickers on it.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Sweet frame Build & ride that bad boy before you start thinking about the riff raff posting. You'll never know if your missing or gaining unless you ride the bike the way it is, riders are different. :thumbsup:

Now you can shorten those hoses.


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

Raptordude, you should take the ugly chainstay protector off of the black rear end, then stick the black rearend on it, i think it would look so sick:thumbsup:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> Raptordude, you should take the ugly chainstay protector off of the black rear end, then stick the black rearend on it, i think it would look so sick:thumbsup:


Hah, I was already thinking of stripping the paint from my black lowers and slapping it on.

But I like the white.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

gil_caz said:


> i remember it took me forever to start building my V10, i had the frame laying in my room for like 2.5 months.


Haha, when I was building my Blindside, I had my fork and everything else chilling in room for a few months, just waiting for a frame :thumbsup:

Build is looking very nice Raptor!


----------



## MonkeyBidnezz (Jan 31, 2005)

Looking good, you ever figure out what set of brakes you are going to get? If you are still looking for a set of Codes PM me....


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

MonkeyBidnezz said:


> Looking good, you ever figure out what set of brakes you are going to get? If you are still looking for a set of Codes PM me....


I'm getting 08 Codes.


----------

